# Friday pics



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

one from last weekend about 70 miles south of Galveston and one from the gun range.


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

My son got his learners permit.. Stay off the roads in Baytown!


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

*Last weekend*

Maddie and I went to the beach last weekend.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Some of the testing that I am responsible for here in Rio. We check all ROV interfaces and the ability to hook up everything before it gets shipped offshore.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

A few from our trip to New Mexico and Colorado last week.

My brother-in-law Dr. Cook in the San Juan river just below Navajo Dam.










Bad arse jeep, downtown Durango.










Classic Chevy at Lemon Reservoir










Vallecito Creek










My wife at the start of the Pine River trail head










Silverton dog.


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Last week in Port Mansfield*

What you don't see ...is the stringrays !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LRM (Sep 1, 2004)

*Enjoying*

sometime outdoors


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

1. The honey bees have taken over. See the ones in the air?
2. This white basses eyes were bigger than his stomach. My son scooped him out of the water with a net.
3. This little painted bunting flew into the window and was stunned. He eventually made a full recovery and went on his way. 
4. Something to cool you off, a coyote with a rat from a few years ago.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

This is two of my granddaughters enjoying a ride at Seaworld recently.


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

Calmday said:


> Some of the testing that I am responsible for here in Rio. We check all ROV interfaces and the ability to hook up everything before it gets shipped offshore.


Boo FMC! J/J. I work for one of your competitors. I'll just leave it at that. haha.

Its cool being around equipment like that. I am stuck in the office so I don't get to "touch" the equipment. Keep those great pics coming.


----------



## stelvis (May 26, 2005)

*Found in my bumper this morning...*

this would have been worse if I was riding a Harley.....


----------



## TroutSnatcher (Jun 27, 2005)

All these babies dying in the cars they were left in have ripped my heart out lately. I can't imagine what they went through.

Here's my pride and joy. He'll be 1 next month!


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

A few from the summer!


----------



## jason101 (Aug 18, 2005)

My 4 year old, Joey!!



















Jason


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Got a new mower yesterday for my daughter to ride on.

CLICK the picture to watch the video...


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

some friends and I spent the day at our camp on village creek and then some pics after a day at Bairds bayou


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

My daughter and grand daughters.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*OOPS! Forgot something. Bad day at the lake.*

*Should have sold these to him :smile: *


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

Here are some of Tasha the surf-dog, and her girl Gracie:

Dig here..............










Say when...............










Should I keep going?????


----------



## RLL (Sep 28, 2007)

Brand Name took the $1000 Tuna pot at Legends last week. My wife made this cake for us.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Here's a few of POC Traffic...


----------



## RLL (Sep 28, 2007)

This is the reason for the cake. 115 lb. yellowfin.


----------



## Propwash (Jul 29, 2005)

*Port Mansfield Sharks*

Caught and released off Port Mansfield


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

cgerace19 said:


> Boo FMC! J/J. I work for one of your competitors. I'll just leave it at that. haha.
> 
> Its cool being around equipment like that. I am stuck in the office so I don't get to "touch" the equipment. Keep those great pics coming.


I am a customer. I'm not a big fan of FMC either. LOL.

Cameron or Vetco?


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

*Friday Pics*

We had our annual Summer Rockport Family Reunion this past weekend (we have a winter one as well), don't have any of the group pics yet but here are a few snapshots.

1) Milo on a boat ride
2) With the girlfriend
3) Last Friday's last minute fish-fry saving haul from the ULM. 
4) Milo playing dead to try and get peace from kiddos, didn't work
5) 3AM while the grown-ups are playing dominos, Milo and some kiddos racked out!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*random shots*

Kemah Boardwalk ride










Clear Lake at sunset










Birds of Brazos Bend



















Hummer at the feeder










Sentinel I inbound


----------



## mudhog (May 9, 2005)

quein with the gone landmark (I mean compass heading) zeus in the back,


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

From my lil BIL's wedding a couple of weeks ago.

Cake
Closeup of cake...LOL
Wife and the newlyweds
Reception Hall
the Happy Couple


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

For Chief Charlie... My father, Pete in his skivvies with a load of fish on the houseboat. He is in his underoos because we flipped a coin to see who was going to get in the water in February to push us off of a log. He lost...LOL


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

1. Panoramic of Diamond Head Crater
2. My little buddy getting ready for football season.
3. The whole crew decked out in Crimson!


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

*My Buddy, Johann*

Johann


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Dang Pocketfisherman! Did you happen to notice the size of that seagull on the deck of that crewboat?!?!?!?!?


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

triple f said:


> Dang Pocketfisherman! Did you happen to notice the size of that seagull on the deck of that crewboat?!?!?!?!?


"Man, that thang is huuuge! That's all I'm sayin'" Tiny Elvis


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

triple f said:


> Dang Pocketfisherman! Did you happen to notice the size of that seagull on the deck of that crewboat?!?!?!?!?


That's the gull they are going to use for the Texas Great Barrier Reef deployment. :wink: It eats nothing but alka -selsers.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Little town in northern Ohio

Cool wall....Jimmy Hendrix was a member of the 101st Airborne....but broke his ankle on his 26th jump!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

A day late but I had to share this one. My youngest caught this about an hour ago. 1 cast, about 3 seconds and voila, one nice Catfish! Gotta love her, H/U


----------

